

Our startup saved the world on Dec 21 - gomox_ar
http://www.invgate.com/blog/breaking-news-invgate-saves-the-world/

======
gomox_ar
This is us trying to convince ourselves that goofing off on Camtasia for a few
hours constitutes "online marketing" :)

~~~
b0o
It's been a long day. Good thing nothing happened... yet. We might need your
services again if something does! :D

~~~
gomox_ar
We are not on AWS @ US-East-1 so you can count on us being up should the need
arise ;)

